
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (September 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
ozFri
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Jerusalem(Israel)

We are a tech cooperative developing and designing beautiful and modern web
apps and websites. Our team is comprised of four developers, graphic
designers, a Project manager and a UX designer.

As a cooperative, we are interested in working on projects that provide value
to the world, environment and communities. We found that by working with
clients we identify with, we give the best service, With emphasis on quality,
attention to details, and the client's interests.

Take a look at our portfolio on [https://soficoop.com](https://soficoop.com)
See more from our graphic designer:
[http://noafinkelstein.com/](http://noafinkelstein.com/) Some of our code can
be viewed on GitHub:
[https://github.com/soficoop](https://github.com/soficoop)

Our go to tech stack is: VueJS,MongoDB,and Express for web apps, and WordPress
for CMS. We're also working with:
Drupal,React,Three.js,Cesium.js,Strapi,OpenAPI and Python.

We're always interested in challenging ourselves with learning new tools and
technologies, As a team we pay attention to clean code best practices and are
integrating the Agile scrum methodology.

Our hourly rates are 70 USD/hour. Discounts are available for socially
inclined clients and for big/long-term projects. Contact us via our website or
or email us on sofia@soficoop.com.

------
wolframhempel
SEEKING WORK | WebApp Techlead | Remote Only | Berlin

Hi,

I got more than ten years of experience creating WebApps, Frontends, and
Visualisations that test the limits of what modern browsers can do. My
projects include:

\- Arcentry, a programmable 3D infrastructure visualization tool
([https://arcentry.com/](https://arcentry.com/))

\- Golden Layout, the leading layout manager for web apps ([http://golden-
layout.com/](http://golden-layout.com/))

\- The Merchant Stocks - A browser-based, multi-screen stock trading app for
power traders ([https://vimeo.com/143728632](https://vimeo.com/143728632))

\- Supralayer - a 3D digital twin for Industrial Usecases
([https://vimeo.com/344971010](https://vimeo.com/344971010))

\- deepstream - a lightning-fast realtime WebSocket server
([https://deepstream.io/](https://deepstream.io/))

\- SKEEEM - my entry into the chrome experiments hall of fame
([https://experiments.withgoogle.com/skeeem](https://experiments.withgoogle.com/skeeem))

I'd love to help get a challenging project of the ground. Message me at
wolfram@arcentry.com

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK ~ Greater New York, NY ~ 100% Remote Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)
Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
karthickgururaj
SEEKING FREELANCER | Bangalore, India | Reverse Engineering / x86 arch |
Onsite only

We at Vayavya Labs provide embedded software solutions across Automotive, EDA
(Electronic Design Automation), Semiconductors, and Communications domains. We
are looking for freelancers with a passion for reverse engineering, device
driver development to be a part of a highly motivated team which works on
Obsolescence Management of mission-critical embedded systems.

The lifetime of many mission-critical embedded systems is quite long and often
requires replacement of the underlying hardware components (processor cards,
network hardware, sensor cards etc..). Most often, the exact hardware
component in the system would have gotten obsolete and would need to be
replaced by similar hardware. Getting the same application software to run on
the new hardware requires developing the device drivers for the new hardware
as per the design of the older drivers. This often requires reverse-
engineering the old driver code and/or binary patching.

Key Technical Skills:

    
    
       * Strong in C and Data Structures
       * Good understanding of x86 assembly language and x86 system architecture
       * Experience in working with reverse engineering tools such as IDA pro, Ghidra
       * Experience in binary patching
    

Key Non Technical traits:

    
    
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt
       * Not afraid of failures, persistent and loads of patience
       * Self-managed
    

Email: careers@vayavyalabs.com

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who specializes in large-scale distributed systems and
streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Avro, Airflow, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM
tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 16 years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, speech
recognition, more ETL than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel
algorithms.

I consider myself a polyglot programmer and haven't found a language I can't
be productive in yet. In the last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java,
Python, Javascript (browser and Node.js), and Ruby professionally. In my last
project, I quickly picked up Typescript, and soon helped the rest of the team
understand it better.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I just helped a client do a major rewrite (Angular 1 to React) in
a two month timescale, which finished on time and budget.

I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a schedule that
suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote UI/UX designer and developer from Iceland looking to
work on great projects where I can be a powerful asset in scaling a business.
Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is) Over eight years of
experience of working in Fin-tech, Journalism, TV and Media, Health, Science,
and more.

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your
app from an outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable
feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | Portland | Portland (beginning Oct. 1st) or REMOTE

Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 20 years of experience working
with startups to enterprise. My specialty is currently the front end and
React, although I'm also skilled in Node.js and PHP/Drupal/Wordpress.

I'm available for either substantial projects or as part of your team, on a
temporary or possibly a permanent basis (I am happy to consider a full time
employment in the right case).

Skills: Javascript ES6+, Typescript, React/Redux, Node.js, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Angular, REST, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux,
Nginx, Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with current
best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services and
APIs, backend, deployment, CMS development/theming and more.

Note: I'm no longer interested in taking the lead in design/ux, sorry! Haven't
kept up.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form on my website. There's also a real time
chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want to say hello!

------
lpolzer
SEEKING WORK __* Vancouver BC, Canada / Germany / Remote preferred __*

Technologies: Python, Go, Linux, AWS. Interested in Rust.

Might work on Java, Kotlin or Scala code. Fullstack experience, but prefer
backend and scripting.

Résumé/CV: [http://lpolzer.com/cv](http://lpolzer.com/cv) (not mobile-ready
yet, sorry)

Email: polzer@fastmail.com

Looking for remote contract or freelance work, but generally open to other
opportunities.

I specialize in backend and scripting work, and have worked on a wide variety
of projects over a span of more than 15 years. I can ramp up to new tech and
environments quickly. My last gig was as a software engineer at Amazon
Vancouver for 20 months. I speak German and English. I get work done, and can
also communicate with clients to refine requirements. I am honest, and I'm
trying to be a fair and decent person at all times.

Note: please definitely do not contact me if your vetting process includes
"whiteboard" style coding or take-home challenges, or more than one technical
discussion round. My preferred hiring process consists of a "getting to know"
chat and a quick review of my sample code, taking no longer than a week. Also,
no low-ball offers please, I generally charge at or above market average.

Thanks for reading! Looking forward to your messages. :-)

------
basilgohar
SEEKING WORK | Columbus, Ohio, USA | Remote

I am a LAMP web developer with over 15 years of experience and I've begun my
own consulting business, to put that experience to work for others more
directly. I'm currently looking for more clients.

On the backend, my experience includes PHP, MySQL/MariaDB, Elasticsearch,
Bash, and general Linux administration.

On the front, I have worked with Javascript, jQuery, and Vue.js.

At the web application level, I have extensive experience with WordPress &
Moodle.

My distinctive quality that I feel would make you give extra consideration is
that I like to understand my client's needs not just at the technical level,
but also the business and user level. Then, as a partner in your success, I
like to craft the most efficient solution to your problem. I love finding a
way to solve your difficult problems with fewer hours and at a lower cost than
others.

I like doing things the "right" way, even if it takes more time, but I believe
strongly in software as a quality product.

Please feel free to reach out to me at my username at fastmail.com.

GitHub: [https://github.com/basilgohar](https://github.com/basilgohar)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/basilgohar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/basilgohar/)

------
gremlinsinc
SEEKING WORK

Location: Southern Utah

Remote: Yes (Preferably)

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: PHP | Laravel | Python | Django | Vue | React | SQL (PostGres
and MySQL) | MongoDB | Rest | GraphQL | HTML/CSS | Node: Express, Feathers,
Adonis | Cordova : (Via Ionic and Quasar Frameworks) | Angular.js | es6 |
Elasticsearch | BASH | General Linux Admin

Resume: [https://patrickcurl.com/resume](https://patrickcurl.com/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/patrickcurl](https://github.com/patrickcurl)

Email: patrickwcurl AT gmail.com

Fullstack mid-senior level developer. I can also jump in as dedicated
front/backend developer, though my strong suit is backend in that scenario.
I'm also a pro at configuring servers including database setup, nginx
configuration, and I've managed sentry and jenkins instances as well as
configured terraform and docker builds.

I love learning new technologies (right now I'm learning Rust).

I can also consult on topics like: choosing a stack for your startup, how to
build your MVP the fastest for the least amount of $$, or sourcing different
api's and tools for your business..

I've been CTO for a couple startups and have lead a small team for a mobile
app startup and dealt with making decisions on how the app was built, and
setting up their CI/CD pipelines.

------
dcAnswers
SEEKING WORK, I'm in Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA (near Detroit). I prefer working
Remotely but am willing to work on site for the right client.

About me: I've been an independent consultant focused on data analysis, data
science, and business intelligence for over 2 years. I have over 10 years of
experience in project management and general abstract problem solving through
my previous career in mechanical engineering. One of my favorite things in the
world is figuring out things that have not been figured out before. Among my
clients are a major automotive company whom I am helping identify early stage
startups and a company whose search engine optimization I improved. The latter
company is now the authority box on Google for it's domain. One of my side
projects involves predictive analytics for the NFL that depends on my ability
to discover absent statistics. I'm open to project based, contract, and full
time positions.

Hire me for my ability to convert unknown unknowns into known knowns.

Email: dan at dataconcord dot com

Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK,
Flask, Requests, TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more.

Résumé/CV and references: Available upon request.

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US-based; UTC-5)

Full-stack developer who can help you build your MVP in a turnkey way
(requirements/ongoing communication in, working proof-of-concept, MVP, or
early product out).

Looking for projects starting in October 2019 or later, with roughly 1- to
6-month timelines and budgets ~US$20k-100k.

Have worked with clients found via HN for years; references available upon
request.

Services:

    
    
        - sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope
        - estimate time/cost to implement
        - design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-end UI
        - perform simple server buildouts
        - integrate with SaaS APIs
    

Preferred tech stack:

    
    
        - Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Clojure
        - Data: SQL or NoSQL
        - Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript/Vue, ClojureScript
        - Server: Linux VPS or Heroku/AWS
    

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, and Clojure.
Timelines from 1 day to long-term. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
hn.2019-09@firesteel.consulting

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

~~~
artkravchenko
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ )

 _Location_ : Russia (available _worldwide_ ; English proficiency is
conversational).

I’ve been working remotely with a time zone difference of _4–7 hours_ for more
than _3 years_ already.

I cover at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ with close communication.

 _Résumé /CV_: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

 _Email_ : contact@artkravchenko.com

_____

A front end & Node.js developer who is passionate about solving challenging
business and engineering problems and providing delightful UX and DX. An open-
source contributor.

Recently built a front end side of platform selling in _18_ countries and
cooperating with service providers from _42_ countries.

Increased conversions up to _12x_ , decreased bounce rate up to _11x_ ,
optimized performance metrics up to _6x_.

_____

Aside from regular front end development with HTML, CSS and React, I
specialize in performance optimizations and infrastructure. What else I can do
for you:

\- increase conversion rates

\- optimize your web application by far

\- speed up your experimentation and release cycles

\- improve customization capabilities of UI

\- increase the stability of your web application

\- make your project's development more scalable and maintainable

\- mentor your Junior developers

\- work along with managers to plan, extend and prioritize tasks

\- work with incomplete or rapidly changing requirements

\- configure Google Analytics and provide the right data to make product
decisions

\- optimize your business processes with self-hosted open source solutions

_____

Learn much more about my capabilities with _concrete examples_ from the
experience on my website
[https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com).

I've provided a detailed explanation of the projects I've contributed to along
with relevant professional accomplishments — all in one place!

I'm sure it will save you a lot of time!

_____

Some details about the tech stack in case you need one:

\- module systems (CommonJS, ES6, ES7, ES8) and bundlers (Webpack, Rollup)

\- modern JavaScript compilers (Babel; have an experience of __creating
plugins and presets __for AST transformation)

\- JavaScript UI libraries (React ecosystem, also experimenting with Svelte)

\- CSS pre- and postprocessors (SASS, LESS, PostCSS)

\- test frameworks and libraries (Jest, Mocha, Enzyme, Unexpected)

\- Node.js web frameworks (Express, Koa)

\- web performance tracking tools (Lighthouse, Google PageSpeed Insights,
WebPageTest.org, and more)

_____

Other experience:

\- product analytics (advanced configuration of Google Analytics)

\- DevOps (Docker, Docker Compose, pm2)

\- back end (Koa, Bookshelf.js, Knex.js, PostgreSQL)

_____

Available immediately on the basis that's suitable for you, but prefer working
_full-time_ or _part-time_.

Feel free to get in touch — it's always a pleasure for me to meet new people,
to help them, and to learn new things!

_____

Website: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

Email: contact@artkravchenko.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/artkravchenko](https://github.com/artkravchenko)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom](https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom)

Telegram: [https://t.me/artkravchenko](https://t.me/artkravchenko)

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap,
Responsive Web Development

Résumé/CV: Available on request. See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)[gmail.com]([http://gmail.com/](http://gmail.com/))

Website:
[[https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com/)](https://tuckertriggs.com\]\(https://tuckertriggs.com/\))

LinkedIn:
[[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/i...](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs\]\(https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs\))

Github:
[[https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)](https://github.com/tuckpuck\]\(https://github.com/tuckpuck\))

Front-End web developer specializing in using modern web tools to build user-
focused websites and web applications. I have strong web fundamentals and a
versatile skill set. Experienced with working remotely and collaboratively.
Looking to take on some new challenges.

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Three person design and development team with 20+ years
of development experience.

Locations: Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco

Remote: Yes (or local to one of those areas)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, Go, React, Javascript, Angular, MySql, Postgres, Redis,
Redshift, Aurora, CSS/HTML/SASS, DevOps

Email: hi@squaremill.com

Website: [https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects))

We have extensive experience in building applications from design through
implementation and ongoing management. We have incredibly happy clients over
the last 10 years and happy to put you in touch with them. We gave worked at
startups and large companies. Can plug into an existing team to fill holes
(design, tech) or can work as a design/developer team to get built what you
need from soup to nuts. Experience in building healthcare applications, retail
applications, financial apps, custom CMS, phone apps, real estate, high
throughput message delivery. You name it we've probably built something like
it at some point in our careers :)

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
pipelineist
SEEKING WORK | DevOps consultant/trainer/coach | Remote or Europe

Do you feel that your team could do better? That the work could flow more
easily, the results be quicker, better, more to the point?

Do you struggle with structuring your teams or your product?

Do you wish to adopt new practices, but are unsure of the hows and whys?

Do you need to bring your team up to speed, teach them new ways of working?

Let me come help you!

Things I could do for you:

    
    
      * discuss your approach with you, from technological and human standpoints
      * ensure you start things the right way
      * coach you while you introduce new methods or tools
      * train you and your colleagues in theory and application (too many topics to list, just ask :-) )
    

I love DevOps, and I love humans. While I enjoy tech as much as the next
engineer (and am pretty good at it), I've come to the realisation that good
development practice is about people. Getting teams to be good at modern
development practices is the core of what I do. Getting to work with
technology is a bonus :-)

My customers include European fortune 50 companies as well as small, nimble
8-person shops.

My contact info is in my HN profile.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Software Engineer experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as
a technical contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech
(HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me)

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1)

Full stack Rails developer with tons of product management experience.

My sweet spot is helping founders with deep domain experience who are funded
and need to build a v1. B2B SaaS is my specialty.

I've worked with the CEOs of Predictable Revenue and Headphones.com, and
brands like ESPN. A recent success includes working with a client CEO to take
his idea from napkin to $130M in revenue.

Been building and shipping software professionally for 18 years, on Rails for
11, and consulting remotely for 10+. My clients like my approach because it's
pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on business growth: I've run three B2B SaaS
businesses (and sold two of them). I see technology as a leveraged tool for
growing a business, not an end in itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

\-------------------------------

\- Product Management (customer interviews, product strategy, prioritization,
speccing, working with dev to ship, reporting on success)

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS

\- MySQL, Postgres

\- Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and
Intercom in depth)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Web Developer/ETL Developer

\---------------------------

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately but in plans.

Skills: Web Development, Data/Web Scraping, ETL Development. Blogging and
Teaching

Technologies: Laravel, Django, Flask, Selenium/Requests, Elasticsearch,
Airflow, Bonobo, custom Data Pipelines in Python.

Programming: PHP, C#, Ruby, Java and a bit of Go. Though I am a polyglot
programmer.

Resume/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com.

I have been working as a remote developer for a US-based startup where I have
set up and managed an infrastructure to run data pipelines that acquire data
from different resources 24/7\. Besides, I have worked a decade+ as a Web
developer and well versed about the core concepts related to modern
development. I am also into system optimization and love to find ways to speed
up systems; be it on website or backend DB and other application servers. I am
looking for remote work and I am capable to manage my own workflow and tasks.

Recently I started learning OpenCV and made a toy app, called _ImageInsights_
You can learn more about it on my blog ([http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/create-a-
simplest-image-search-e...](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/create-a-simplest-
image-search-engine-in-opencv-and-flask/)). The demo video is also available
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0uVcYGpDc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0uVcYGpDc))

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have background in computer science and am able to
create everything from small business websites to custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | REMOTE with visits if needed

We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

We help people polish their ideas, turn those ideas into high quality working
products, and bring those products into the market.

Most often we collaborate with companies, but we also have a lot of positive
experiences working with non-technical founders and guiding them through all
stages of the product lifecycle.

I specialize in front-end, UX design (Javascript ES6+, React, Vue, HTML/CSS,
d3, Webpack, Node, etc), and also do light back-end work.

My colleague specializes in back-end, devops, system administration (Ruby on
Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also does light
front-end work.

We're hireable as a team or individually.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

------
kpennell
SEEKING FREELANCER | Programming Training | Seattle + SF + Other cities |
DevelopIntelligence

DevelopIntelligence gives hands-on training courses (generally 3-4 days each
at client sites) to software developer teams (generally mid-level and senior
devs) at companies like Intuit, Starbucks, and Salesforce. The courses are
generally 40% lecture, 40% labs/coding, and 20% Q&A.

Because we've been growing, we need to find more developers/trainers to come
teach for us. We really need a lot of help in front-end, devops, ML, golang
and cloud (among several other areas...).

We need to find developers who have a couple things (this can be be
challenging): 1) Have the time/interest to teach and have taught
professionally before 2) Can build their own labs/slides for their course 3)
Have 5-10+ years of experience and can answer fairly difficult questions from
experienced developers 4) Can make a class fun and engaging.

Our day rate is $1500.

Please email me your resume/linkedin/github + blurb about your teaching
experience if this interests you kyle@DevelopIntelligence.com

------
kendall-eetech
Join Our Remote Team of Consulting Engineers | EETech | Remote

Do you want to be a part of the EETech Freelance Engineering team? Do you have
the technical expertise or experience to develop high-quality content?

EETech Media is known and respected for our accurate, engaging, high-quality
content. With some of the largest electrical engineering communities in the
world, we have the expertise and knowledge to deliver the best possible
content for our clients’ audiences.

From blog articles to advanced research whitepapers, we develop highly
technical materials for some of the biggest players in the electrical
engineering industry.

Our editors are looking for experienced engineers with impressive writing
skills. We take the time to pair your expertise with our extensive roster of
programs to ensure your project is the right fit for your skillset and the
client’s needs.

Why write technical engineering content for EETech? Our Editorial Team: Not
only do we do all of the scheduling, emailing, and administrative work, but
your interactions with the client are on an as-needed basis, ensuring you get
to focus on the writing and research. Networking: Work with some of the
biggest players in the electrical engineering industry and learn about up-and-
coming products in the EE world. Payment: We pay competitive rates for every
piece of content that reaches the “ready for publication” stage.

Required Qualifications Bachelor’s degree (or higher) in Electrical
Engineering Solid understanding of technical writing techniques Strong sense
of professionalism, attention to detail, and prioritization capabilities
Ability to ensure technical accuracy and unique content across a variety of
platforms

Interested? Send us your résumé, topic ideas, and — if available — technical
writing samples to writers@eetechmedia.com

------
autokatalyst
SEEKING WORK - New York / Remote Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Experienced full-stack developer with a machine learning focus. Building data-
driven applications that deliver material business results is my specialty.
I've been fortunate enough to work in a variety of industries from
Quantitative Finance to Insurance Technology (InsurTech) and Recycling & Waste
Management Technology (WasteTech). I'm pragmatic, professional, and put a
strong emphasis on communicating clearly and developing projects towards
mutually accepted first priniciples. Happy to chat about your specific domain
and what might be achievable.

Technologies: python, flask, django MySQL, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn,
html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, jupyter, R, pytorch

Email: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Business Process Automation

* Quantitative Risk Management (Hedge Funds/HFT/Systematic Trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.

I enjoy solving business problems with software and diving into various
domains and building solutions that have a material impact on the bottom line.
One of my best performing projects (continues to save millions annually)
required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30% coding. Another recent
project I'm proud of is an ML-powered pricing engine that's given a $250+M
funded competitor's service in the space a run for it's money. I've produced
results working both as a member of a technical team and independently
(working directly with key stakeholders/executives).

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Lens
Studio, Spark AR Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted
for had their app demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I'm currently
contributing to an open-source, iOS implementation of WebXR. I've built
augmented reality, social, gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-
based products. I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and
growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3, Metal, RealityKit, iMessage extensions,
Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, iScape, Hillside Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
joseph
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I have 14 years professional experience in systems engineering and
infrastructure development.

I've helped companies get their affairs in order in the cloud, going from AWS
accounts with ad-hoc management to well-oiled machines with change management,
accountability, and an audit trail.

I've implemented monitoring systems that took companies from losing money to
millions in profits, thanks to automated discovery and no more missing of
important alerts.

I'm well versed in containers, Kubernetes, infrastructure as code, and CI/CD.
My primary languages for development are Go and Python.

I can be reached at joseph at cloudboss.co.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjosephwright/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjosephwright/)
GitHub: [http://github.com/cloudboss](http://github.com/cloudboss) and
[http://github.com/rjosephwright](http://github.com/rjosephwright)

------
surfgreen_dev
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, BAVARIA, GERMANY, EU Did you know that if the internet
would be a country, it would be on the sixth place regarding the most engery
consuming countries on earth?

I am specialised on green and sustainable web development, to reduce the
carbon dioxid footprint of your website or web application by applying state
of the art frontend technologies that enhances the performance of your
website.

I have +10 years of experience in full stack web development, product/project
mgmt for top e-commerce and publishing companies as well as startups in
Germany.

My Services:

* Wordpress/WooCommerce Development

* HTML, SCSS, CSS, Vanilla Javascript, jQuery

* ReactJS / VueJS / NuxtJS

* Google Cloud / AWS

* Serverless Architecture

* Python + Python Django

* REST APIs

* NodeJS

* Headless CMS

* Postgres, MongoDB, etc.

* Technical SEO

* Progressive Web Apps with Service Workers

* GDPR Integration

* Consulting / Leadership of Dev Teams / Product Ownership

* Heavy experience in E-Commerce, Conversion Optimization, Performance Optimization

* Demandware / Salesforce Commerce Cloud

Example Work, Service Overview, Portfolio, CV, Rates and Prices upon request:

carl(at)surfgreen.dev

Startups and sustainable companies get a special discount.

For every project, I plant trees in Germany or Nicaragua based on the
project's revenue.

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Australia (GMT +10) Hi, My name is Adam and I am
software engineer with experience primarily with back end systems and
development. I am currently employed but seeking freelance work on the side. I
also have over 10 years experience in in the industry.

Whats your experience?

\- Web Development using Laravel, Symfony and Zend2

\- Wordpress customisation's

\- API Development experience using Lumen

\- Backend Ecommerce system development experience, building services such as
subscription calculators and scheduled jobs

\- Designing and building complicated online web forms

How I can help you?

\- I can provide technical guidance about how to structure your
application/system and reasons why

\- I can help add new features on your existing project if you need an quick
extra set of hands

\- Fixing problems or reducing technical debt on your existing project (I am a
big fan of TDD)

\------

Blog: [https://adamstraube.github.io](https://adamstraube.github.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

------
felixvolny
SEEKING WORK | Vienna, Austria or relocate | Remote + Onsite

Experienced JavaScript / Frontend / Fullstack Engineer.

React, GraphQl, Node, UI/UX, APIs, SPAs, Web APIs, offline-first, React
Native, Electron

[https://felix-volny-projects.netlify.com/projects-2018/](https://felix-volny-
projects.netlify.com/projects-2018/),
[https://github.com/volny/](https://github.com/volny/),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/felix-volny/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/felix-
volny/)

My current interests are GraphQl (front- and backend, experience with
Apollo/Prisma React/Node/Postgres stack in production), serverless and CI/CD
in general, modern web APIs, and data visualization in the browser. Huge plus
if I get to work on some of these!

Please get in touch at felix@volny.co to let me know how I can be helpful!

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 10+ years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git, Webpack,
Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
mutableDev
SEEKING WORK - Prague, REMOTE

I'm a freelance software engineer specializing in mobile app development. I've
been working remotely for the last 5 years. My experience with mobile apps
goes back to 2010 and most recently includes React Native, Kotlin and lots of
Swift.

I'm interested in contract or full time remote work.

I've worked with Python on several projects, specifically on custom hardware
with Bluetooth LE / GATT and for SDK development.

E-mail: anthony at mutable dot co (not a typo)

Links:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZt...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZtGuzd1/view)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthony-
fresina-077ab63/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthony-fresina-077ab63/)

[https://github.com/mutablestudio](https://github.com/mutablestudio)

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for a well-rounded
software engineer with mid-level to senior experience in at least 2 of these:

* React/React Native

* GraphQL, Apollo

* TypeScript

* Node.js

Bonus:

* Strong CSS skills

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

* Experience in fintech or healthtech (compliance, PII)

Continuous learning, both within the industry & from each other is core to
Uplift's values. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities and perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good
communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Your experience with React, RN, Node.js, GraphQL, Apollo or Typescript

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 15 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.agency |
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote

3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups.

Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Design portfolio:
[https://behance.net/stellarX10](https://behance.net/stellarX10)

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
tony_palacio
URGENTLY NEEDED: React/React Native Engineer

Company: US Software Development Company Work Type: Home-based, Part-time or
Full-time Working Hours: 9:00AM to 6:00PM Pacific Standard Time Working Days:
Mondays to Fridays Payout Frequency: Bi-monthly via bank transfer

Our Primary Goal:

Expand global development team to work on interesting projects from all around
the world

Job Duties:

\- Build React Native applications using Expo \- Build stateless functional
react components \- Work with Redux + Saga

Job Requirements:

\- At least 5 years of experience working with JavaScript(ES6)/TypeScript \-
At least 3 years of experience working with React + Redux \- Previous
experience working with React Native or Expo \- Basic programming fundamentals
\- Bonus Points: \- Live application in the App Store \- CI/CD Experience \-
Computer Science Background \- Experience working with Apple App Store or
Google Play store

If you think you have met ALL the job requirements, please send your updated
CV and Skype ID to email: tony@0ne.io

------
edanm
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Tel Aviv) I'm the owner of a boutique Data
Engineering shop called Hipposys (www.hipposys.com). We specialize in Python-
based data engineering projects, and bring more than 15 years of professional
experience in software engineering. Today, our core specialties are:

\-- Big Data - PySpark, Hadoop and the surrounding ecosystem.

\-- Data Pipelines / ETLs / Data Warehousing - utilizing Airflow and working
with a variety of SQL databases.

\-- AWS/Cloud - Many years of using various AWS services.

We've worked with companies around the world, in education, healthcare, cyber
security, factory automation, video processing, etc.

We have dozens of years of experience in a lot of different fields, including
a specialization in web applications for many years which comes in handy
fairly often in otherwise data-centric projects.

If you have any data engineering needs, please reach out to me at
edan@hipposys.com, and we can see if we are a good fit!

------
wkornewald
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Hamburg, Germany

Software engineer/architect with 20+ years of experience working for large and
small companies and research projects (Volkswagen/Audi, SPIEGEL, Tchibo,
Deutsche Bahn, Peek & Cloppenburg, Kaufland, etc.).

I can help you simplify your architecture and teach your developers how to
write code that everyone can understand. No more unnecessary complexity. More
productivity. Happier team.

Specialization: Web Full-Stack | Flutter | Android | DevOps/Kubernetes

Technologies: Android, Kotlin, Java, Flutter, Dart, Python, Django, Flask,
TypeScript, React, Kubernetes, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Redis, Go, Google
Cloud, Bluetooth LE, etc.

GitHub: [https://github.com/wkornewald](https://github.com/wkornewald)

Email: hello@ensody.com

By hiring me you help me finance my PL research project:
[https://www.ensody.com](https://www.ensody.com)

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Remote (travel OK): Portland | Full-stack developer with data
science skills

I'm a developer who likes building tools to make data more comprehensible. I
have a good dose of scientific and visual literacy and a special place in my
heart for data science & visualization; 7 years of industry experience writing
code for dashboards, games, and apps; and I've worked with startups to build
them products from the ground up. Prior to freelancing, I was a research
engineer at the University of Washington. At a programmer's retreat recently I
was part of an ML papers reading group and worked with a linguist to
automatically generate maps from text.

Tools I use: Python, Anaconda stack, Javascript + D3.js, NLTK + spacey, fastAI

Looking for short- and long-term project; send me an email and I'll reply with
my portfolio and resume.

Gmail: rowan.copley

------
vindia
SEEKING WORK | Remote, Europe | Full Stack Web Developer with product skills

Hey I'm Vincent, a full stack developer with strong product focus and startup
experience (founded my own in 2015, quit in 2017). 10+ years experience in all
kinds of orgs from agencies, startups, corporates and non-profits.

* Skills: Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Javascript, Postgres, MySQL, Heroku, AWS, Product Management, UX, Customer Development

* Resume / CV: [https://vincentoord.nl/resume](https://vincentoord.nl/resume)

* GitHub: [https://github.com/vindia](https://github.com/vindia)

* LI: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentoord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentoord/)

* Clients: [https://veen.xyz](https://veen.xyz)

Send me a message at vincent@veen.xyz

------
karatcate
Karat is a Seattle-based startup that conducts software engineering interviews
on behalf of other engineering organizations -- primarily first-round
technical interviews. Our network of experienced Interview Engineers have
conducted tens of thousands of technical interviews with software engineering
candidates. Clients increase capacity to interview and unlock engineering
productivity, all while providing exceptional candidate experiences. We are a
well funded and quickly growing startup. If you enjoy interviewing and are
looking for part-time flexible freelance gig. Check out our Interview Engineer
role.

Interview Engineer - Remote - Freelance - 7-40hrs/week. $100 USD per interview
(60 minute interview + up to 30 minutes for feedback report)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/72443c0e2](https://grnh.se/72443c0e2)

------
MrGman
SEEKING WORK | Benelux, France + Switzerland area | local or remote

Skills: electronics design and improvement, system failure analysis, embedded
programming, product design, schematic and PCB design (Altium), mechanical
design (CATIAv5 or others), prototyping & testing.

Computer languages: embedded C and C++, Delphi/Pascal, Labview, Java, Python,
STM32 (and other MCUs). Currently looking into Elixir.

Human languages: fluent in French, Dutch, English and Spanish. Some Portuguese
and German.

Willing to work on-site (anywhere), but remote preferred at a much lower
hourly rate

Email: g@megahard.pro

I help businesses to develop new products and to improve on existing products.
That means me alone or me joining an existing engineering R&D team as a
freelancer or me and my team delivering an entire project.

Track record: 8 happy clients in aerospace, medical diagnostics devices, oil &
gas and industrial wireless remotes.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
rudasn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Project: Static website design & development

We are launching a new product soon and need a website to drive marketing and
sales.

This is a project well suited for front-end developers with an eye for
usability and design. If you are able to come up with a suitable logo, even
better!

Requirements

At the moment we are looking for a very minimal, yet effective, website whose
primary purpose is to provide information and allow purchases of packages.

We only need the website itself (HTML, CSS, JS _if needed_ , static assets).
The total number of pages required is 4, including the Home/Landing page.

Bonus points if you can design a suitable logo.

The budget for this project is €800-€1,100. Payments can be made 50% upfront,
50% upon delivery via bank transfer or other means you may prefer.

TO APPLY, please send your questions, portfolio, and code samples to rudasn at
gmail.

Thank you for your time!

~~~
gayan1985
Dear Rudasn,

I am Gayan Gunarathne having 13+ years of experience in designing and
developing websites and have experience of working with the clients from many
parts of the world like US, UK, Norway, Singapore and Sri Lanka. I have gone
through your requirement and I am able to complete given website design with
the suitable logo design. Please refer some of my designs on
[https://dribbble.com/ggu](https://dribbble.com/ggu) and below are websites I
mainly involved on front-end side.

1\. [https://suntup.press/](https://suntup.press/) 2\.
[https://beistravel.com/](https://beistravel.com/) 3\.
[https://madeinatby.com/](https://madeinatby.com/) 4\. [http://www.kinet-
ic.com/](http://www.kinet-ic.com/) 5\.
[https://www.forrentcostarica.com/](https://www.forrentcostarica.com/) 6\.
[https://www.yourglovesource.com/](https://www.yourglovesource.com/) 7\.
[http://leadfoot.live/](http://leadfoot.live/) 8\.
[https://www.aninebing.com](https://www.aninebing.com)

Please go through and let me know if you have time for a quick call on
+6598117554 or my email gayan.seven@gmail.com so that I can share some of my
latest work and we can further discuss your requirement set up a work plan.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks and Best Regards! Gayan Gunarathne

------
prewett
SEEKING WORK | northern California | Remote (but can be onsite periodically)

Technologies: C++, Python, Swift, ObjC, Java, Qt, OpenGL, Cocoa/UIKit, Win32,
Linux, macOS/iOS, i18n

Résumé/CV:
[http://geoffprewett.com/resume.html](http://geoffprewett.com/resume.html)

Email: prewettg a.t gmail com

I am looking for remote consulting work. I enjoy creating tools that are a joy
to use to create things or to solve problems. My strength is my breadth: I
have worked with the major platforms and languages, and regularly pick up new
languages and APIs. Whether it is a green-field MVP or a million-line code
base, I can be up and productive very quickly. I also have some background in
Chinese and Japanese if you need internationalization or text parsing.

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant. Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
ScottFree
SEEKING WORK | Remote only | East Coast US | Full stack web developer looking
for maintenance work

Do you have an old web codebase that's slow, full of bugs and/or is in an
older language? Has your previous developer left you high and dry? Are you
having difficulty finding somebody to fix your web-based site or tools? Then
drop me a line at consulting@lj3.me. I specialize in maintenance programming,
which is the gentle art of breathing new life into old code bases. I love
digging into the guts of old "legacy" apps, fixing what needs to be fixed and
leaving alone what is already working just fine. I don't just fix bugs and
optimize for speed; I'll add much needed new features to your old app as well.

Email: consulting@lj3.me

------
juskrey
SEEKING WORK | Currently in US/FL (roaming EU/North America) | REMOTE YES

-

We are a small team who do heavy full stack lifting with Clojure/ClojureScript
as a primary weapon of choice. Experience so far in financial, maritime,
media, social, gamedev, CRM, online marketplaces, cryptocurrency/blockchain
exchanges. Classic vertical apps, distributed messaging and streaming systems,
microservices. A lot of Datomic under the belt. iOS/Android upon request.

Website: [https://immute.co](https://immute.co) Email: stan@immute.co Phone:
+442080896901

Keywords: Functional, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, Python, RabbitMQ,
AWS, NixOS, Wolfram, Mathematica, backend, frontend.

------
tplick
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA or Remote

I specialize in backend web programming using Python, Django, and PostgreSQL.
On top of that, I can do a little bit of everything web-related, particularly:

\- frontend (JS, jQuery, basic React)

\- AWS (EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS)

\- Docker

\- databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, Redis, Elasticsearch)

\- microservice architecture (if necessary!)

\- Linux administration

My experience at startups has helped me learn how to build systems, and how to
keep them running, simply and with minimal resources.

My latest project is a chess training site at
[https://www.checkmatechamp.net/](https://www.checkmatechamp.net/) . That site
runs on the Google Cloud Platform and uses Python and PostgreSQL on the
backend. The frontend is a mix of vanilla JS and OCaml (using js_of_ocaml).

Contact: tomplick AT gmail.com

------
catherd
SEEKING WORK | new product manufacturing launch | Remote only (occasional on-
site OK) | Shenzhen, China

Looking for new products in need of high volume manufacturing in a short time
period. I can go through your hardware design to catch manufacturability
issues, find cost savings opportunities, and take it all the way through
component manufacturing, assembly, and QC. Think of it as never needing to fly
to Asia to fix a mess.

\- 17 years experience in engineering and technical project management, last 5
years based in Shenzhen, mostly working on smart consumer goods

\- extensive knowledge of manufacturing processes, both high and low volume
production

\- familiar with Chinese culture and manufacturing environment

\- strong engineering background: mechanical, electrical, and firmware
experience

ben@mzjtechnology.com

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE UX/UI DESIGNER | CANADA

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

I have over 7+ years of experience designing and developing sites and UX/UI
for small business owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile
apps. From SaaS startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• Design & UX/UI work in Sketch, Adobe XD, or Figma

• Front-end (HTML/CSS/JS) development

• Custom WordPress design & development

• App motion and animation

Email: hi [at] brendanho.com

------
mgkimsal
SEEKING WORK | Software/consulting | NC, USA / Remote

Have been working in web/tech for ~25 years. Can take a project from idea to
execution solo or with your team, step in to fix/support existing systems, or
anything in between.

Most recent experiences with education, financial and custom ERP projects.

[https://michaelkimsal.com](https://michaelkimsal.com) \- links to blog/CV/etc
there.

Technologies: PHP (Laravel, Zend, others), Java/Grails/Spring, JavaScript
(jQuery, Vue, Angular, etc), mobile/ionic, MySQL/PostgreSQL/Elastic/SOLR,
Twilio/Nexmo, AWS/cloud friendly.

Email: michael@kimsal.com

Location: Wake Forest, NC (can/will travel for periodic onsite visits)

Phone: +1-919-271-1162

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote

Automation Engineer and DevOps practitioner with over 12 years of experience
designing and implementing high throughput cloud based deployment pipelines
and cloud infrastructure. I've worked with fortune 500 companies and pre-seed
startups, helping them to automate or improve their deployment pipelines and
cloud automation.

In the past I've used AWS, Google Cloud and Azure along with tools like
Terraform, Jenkins, CircleCI etc.... My experience allows me to break things
down for developers in an understandable manner and gain consensus while
influencing culture in positive direction.

If interested, please email me at: cfornari@startopsgroup.com or call +1 (484)
857-2064

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm an expert Python/Django and Javascript developer with 12 years of
experience. I have a strong systems administration background.

My LinkedIn profile is
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/msamoylov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/msamoylov/)
and my blog is [https://samoylov.eu](https://samoylov.eu)

I’m an experienced developer with

* 12+ years in Python

* 12+ years in JavaScript

* 12+ years in SQL

* 12+ years in Linux server administration

* 10 years in Django

* 6 years in Django Rest Framework

* 3 years in Swift

* 2 years in Docker

My pet projects:

* [https://taken.photos](https://taken.photos)

* [https://sluggardapp.com](https://sluggardapp.com)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

------
tschiller
SEEKING WORK - New York / Remote

Full-stack engineer specializing in analytics and line of business
application. PhD in computer science, with 8 years experience in finance
(hedge funds, independent analytics) and 2.5 years in CPG.

Available for engagements on:

\- AI/ML business case mapping (impact, feasibility, etc.)

\- Business Intelligence (analytics, dashboards, etc.)

\- Business Process Management, Automation, and Optimization (resource
allocation, etc.)

Preferred Technologies: python, django, pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, gensim,
tensorflow/keras, glpk, react

Contact me via email (in profile) or LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tschiller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tschiller/)

------
jdmg718
SEEKING WORK | Bilbao, Spain / Remote

I am a Telecommunications Engineer, full knowledge of Internet stack
protocols, VPNs and networking. 4 years of iOS App Development. Experience in
Python, Machine Learning for Time Series forecasting.

Latest job: iOS app to block content via a VPN (OpenVPN).

Website/Portfolio: [https://javierdemart.in](https://javierdemart.in)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/javierdemartin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/javierdemartin/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/javierdemartin](https://github.com/javierdemartin)

------
dogcomplex
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (Located Victoria BC, PST UTC-7. Can adapt
availability to match client timezone)

Full-service Designer and Developer, with 6+ years professional remote Full
Stack experience, who can take a project through all the phases of Concept >
Design > Prototype > MVP > Fully Polished Product. My specialty is a strong
sense of design, and I work closely with clients to ensure they get the
perfect interface and experience for their users. I am very flexible, and can
help consult with fledgling businesses looking to answer technological
questions, create plans and prototypes, or get right to building. Send me a
summary of where you're at, and I'll see if I can help or point you in the
right direction (free initial consultation).

I have worked with and I am comfortable with the following tech:

\- Front-End: JS (ReactJS + Native, Redux, VueJS), CSS (Tailwind, SASS), HTML5

\- Back-End: PHP (Vanilla, Phalcon, Laravel), Python, C, Java, Ruby on Rails

\- Databases: SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), Entity-Relationship Models

\- Version Control: Github, Gitlab, Subversion

\- Production Tools: Heroku, Docker, AWS

\- Management Tools: Jira, Confluence, Slack

\- Testing: Jest, Enzyme

\- OS: Ubuntu, Windows, Windows Subsystem Linux, Bash, zShell

\- APIs: Auth0, Paypal, Twilio, Mailgun

But always happy to learn new ones when the job needs it.

My going rate is $40 USD/hr, and I am currently seeking to fill 35 hours per
week. Preference given to clients valuing build quality over speed, but I'm
happy to be pragmatic and move fast too.

Recommended stack: React (JS or Native) Front-End, Tailwind CSS Design System,
PHP REST API, PostgreSQL database, Gitlab deployment and version control.

Email: warrenkoch at gmail

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-
koch-156aa026/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-koch-156aa026/)

GitHub: (with sample projects)
[https://github.com/dogcomplex/](https://github.com/dogcomplex/)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QEJDogsCCdgdTPKoes4Ts6Qa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QEJDogsCCdgdTPKoes4Ts6QaQ0Us_gHHmP6RdRHIy-I/edit?usp=sharing)

------
paulygarcia
SEEKING WORK | Central America | Remote

I've been creating corporate software for around +9 years, and have become
pretty good at it. I really love to use modern and powerful tools to build
beautiful products. I learn a lot from the community and love to share what I
have learned back.

Fullstack engineer with a solid background of 9 years of professional
experience for large companies and willing to start a business as a
freelancer. Currently available for part-time work for now.

Technologies: Vue, React, MobX, Gatsby, NodeJS, GoLang, AWS, Serverless

Email: hola a.t. luispa.im

Github: [https://github.com/luispagarcia/](https://github.com/luispagarcia/)

------
juanuys
SEEKING WORK

London/UK or remote

JVM languages (Java, Scala), Python or Node (and related frameworks)

CV: [https://uys.io/cv/](https://uys.io/cv/)

Website: [https://juanuys.com](https://juanuys.com)

Email: opyate@gmail.com

I've been a web developer for over 16 years, and freelancing/contracting for
the past 5.

My latest client is an app bank offering invoice financing, and I led a small
team, architected the mobile backend, and integrated with various partners
(IDV, company search, etc).

Other interests include illustration (I'm authoring/illustrating a children's
picture book in my spare time), and making small games.

------
jeffdoolittle
I am a Software Architect and Mentor. I have over twenty years of experience
designing and architecting software systems, and providing developer
leadership and mentorship.

I work with teams to create solutions to real world problems that help make
people’s lives and jobs better. Every software engineer that I have worked
with or mentored will tell you that _working with me has made them better
software engineers and architects_.

I have built and integrated with large enterprise ERP systems for companies
such as Odwalla, Ruiz Foods, Del Monte Foods, and Coca-Cola. I cofounded a
successful Ag-tech startup that hosts multiple SAAS products in the cloud.
Individuals I have mentored have gone on to work for companies of all sizes
from startup ventures to Fortune 100 companies. I have deep knowledge and
experience in distributed systems, cloud architecture, automated testing and
deployment, leadership, and startup dynamics.

I can help you design your system to maximize the performance of your
development team, increase feature delivery throughput, and improve quality,
while staying on schedule and on budget...

I can design your project plan to provide risk mitigation, and accurate
estimation of cost and time to build.

I can identify key pain points and constraints in your current project
management structure, and help you mitigate them, or even leverage them.

I can work with you to improve your communication flows between team members,
and across teams, to reduce confusion, increase clarity, and improve team
morale...

I can help you design an automated sales and marketing funnel for your SAAS
startup....

If it is related to software systems, team dynamics, distributed cloud
architectures, microservices, or other similar areas, I can provide invaluable
guidance to you and your team.

Find out more about the services I offer:

[https://jeffdoolittle.com/services/architecture](https://jeffdoolittle.com/services/architecture)

[https://jeffdoolittle.com/services/mentoring](https://jeffdoolittle.com/services/mentoring)

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | Technical Content Writer

Remote (Worldwide, working from Central Time USA. I have clients from
California to Munich)

I am a technical content writer specializing in longform high-value
programming tutorials. I create the engaging content that your blog,
newsletter, or other publication needs.

Email: philip @ kiely . xyz

Full publication list:
[https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html](https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html)

Selected Post: [https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-
python/](https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-python/)

------
eashish93
SEEKING WORK - Remote, India Freelance full stack developer with over 5+ years
of experience. Currently working for Teeela.com (a kuwait based startup toys
e-commerce website). Primarily interested in fullstack work (or backend in
node.js). My stack are: ES2018+, Node.JS (Express), React.JS (Next.JS), Redux,
React Native, Webpack, MongoDB, Git, Firebase (firestore), Google Cloud
Location: India Github:
[https://github.com/eashish93](https://github.com/eashish93) Email:
eashish93@gmail.com My popular github project has more than 900+ stars.

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote Only

I'm a Backend Developer working primarily with Django and Python. I have 5+
years of experience working on web application development. I've recently
begun dabbling in frontend and fullstack development. I'm specifically looking
for remote part time/full time freelance opportunities.

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé/CV: Drop me an email and I'd be happy to share details such as Resume
and portfolio.

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Nevada - Remote OK

US & EU Citizen. Travel Possible. Open to relocation for short term projects.
Experienced software developer/manager with an extensive history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Go, Python, Javascript/Typescript
      * Clojure
    

I've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. Provided services such include feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, IQT, among others.

------
eaurouge
SEEKING WORK | Remote (some onsite ok)

Location: SF Bay Area, California

Hardware/firmware/software engineer looking to take on new projects.

Some of my recent work has involved taking wearable or IoT products from
concept to production, requiring expertise in industrial design, circuit
design, firmware development (in C or Rust), and software development for iOS
(in Swift), the browser (in Elm and JavaScript) and the cloud (in Elixir and
Python).

I have a fully stocked lab, with a CNC machine, 3D printers, an oscilloscope,
and all the necessary tools. I'm happy to answer any questions. My email is in
my profile.

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
herve76
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack JS developer/consulting | Remote

Expertise in: cryptocurrencies, blockchains and algo trading.

Latest project: [https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com](https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com)

Technologies: Vue, React, Web3, Tezos, Node.js, Postgres, Firebase, AWS.

GitHub: [https://github.com/jsappme](https://github.com/jsappme)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron)

Email: herve76@gmail.com

------
0xboz
SEEKING WORK | East Coast (USA) | Remote

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, Selenium, Scrapy, Django, Flask, Bottle
and Zipline), JavaScript (Vue.js), Bash, SQL (SQLite, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB),
Web Server (LAMP and LEMP), Automation, Algotrading, Web Development, Big
Data, Linux System Admin, and some C++

Résumé/CV: [https://0xboz.github.io/](https://0xboz.github.io/)

Blog: [https://0xboz.github.io/blog/](https://0xboz.github.io/blog/)

Email: (See Résumé/CV)

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | Local or Remote

I'm Zack, a full stack Web developer specializing in web applications and
productivity tools. I have experience with Express (Node.js), Ruby on Rails,
Phoenix (Elixir), and Wordpress. On the front-end I have experience with
React/Redux and custom frameworks. I also built an automatic cat feeder and I
program a Macintosh Plus in my spare time (Think C).

I'm currently available for part-time work, and will be available full-time in
2020.

[https://zjm.me](https://zjm.me)

z@zjm.me

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK | London, UK, Remote | Full Stack Web Developer with product
skills

Hi I'm Filipe, a full stack developer with almost 10 years experience and an
eye for end to end product development.

* Location: London, UK

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Postgres, MySQL, Heroku, AWS, DevOps, Jenkins, Docker

* Résumé/CV: [http://coderelax.com](http://coderelax.com)

* Email: filipe@coderelax.com

* GitHub: [https://github.com/filipeamoreira](https://github.com/filipeamoreira)

Thank you

------
jacobbudin
SEEKING FREELANCER

Senior Front-end Web Developer - NYC | REMOTE OK (prefer US time zones)

* 5+ years experience in front-end web development * Comprehensive knowledge of HTML, CSS, and JavaScript * A track record of building component-based SPAs using React (and Redux, preferably)

[https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-front-end-web-
deve...](https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-front-end-web-
developer-1803492)

Have questions? Reach out to me directly: jacob {@} wearekettle.com

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK | Remote, US-based (Mountain time zone/UTC-7)

Location: Denver, CO, USA

Travel: Negotiable availability for occasional onsites. No relocation.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/)

GitHub (though my history is mostly owned by other companies):
[https://github.com/arubis](https://github.com/arubis)

Tech:

\- Languages: Ruby/Rails, Elixir/OTP, HTML/Haml, CSS/Sass, SQL, HCL, bash,
zsh, Powershell

\- Systems and Services: GNU/Linux (many distros) and virtualization thereof,
Apache, nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL, CNS, OpenSSH, OpenSSL, vulnerability
mitigation. Can work with Windows as needed, but prefer not to have this be my
primary work relationship with you.

\- Cloud services and infrastructure/deployment management (DevOps): AWS (EC2,
R53, VPC, S3/Glacier, CloudFront, IAM), GCP (GKE, IAM), Heroku, SaltStack,
Terraform, Docker, Packer, Vagrant, Capistrano, some Kubernetes.

\---

Hi there! I'm Dylan. I'm excited to help you (and your team, as applicable) to
grow, to build, and to ship. I genuinely enjoy listening to, and deepening my
understanding of, your needs; working with you to design and develop
appropriate solutions; and putting them out into the world. In a pinch, I'm
happy to help your growing company migrate from Heroku onto AWS.

Technically, my specialization has been around developing and deploying Ruby
on Rails applications and the infrastructure underpinning them. My deep
experience with systems and networks-cum-DevOps well predates the term
"DevOps", going back about 20 years.

In terms of industry, I've long worked with social impact-focused
organizations, particularly in education and healthcare. I'm professional,
well-exposed to the particularities in these markets, and pragmatic regarding
business needs in the social impact sector.

Let's have a conversation to see if we can find ways to help each other get
better. I look forward to hearing from you.

dylan+hn -at- arborealstudios com

------
devsdecide00
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Full-stack developer that created one of the most used billing systems in the
fitness industry.

If you need a developer to break up a really bad codebase. Or a developer that
can deliver a project your industry doesn't think is possible.

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/solomon-
lasluisa-23a80611/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/solomon-lasluisa-23a80611/)

Technologies: Java, MySQL, react, javascript, AWS, Docker, mongodb

------
meowmeet
SEEKING WORK | Colorado | prefer Remote w/ max 25% travel

Frontend Engineer w/ Secret Clearance

Experience: 8 years contracting and consulting; All of my projects since 2015
have leveraged React and I prefer to stay in the React/Node space;

Beyond ReactJS, I also have experience w/ vue, angular, jquery, C#, Java,
grails, salesforce 'languages', terraform, docker, kubernetes, a bit of
tensorFlow and tensorForce.io, and many frontend libraries, (oh, and adobe
flex; i loved flex).

Email: meowmitmeet@gmail.com

------
Element_
We are a small firm specializing in large Azure projects. Focusing on: the
industrial sectors, deep learning, and IoT (internet of things).

Recent successful projects include: a global scale industrial computer
virtualization system, an IoT edge image processing system for industrial
infrastructure defect inspection, and a deep learning system to automate HR
tasks for a clients 130,000 employees.

Please feel free to reach out and let us learn about your project:
info@elementservices.co

~~~
amoron
So are you seeking work or seeking freelancer?

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 HRS/WEEK

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
beska
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Calgary Canada, MST) | Mobile and Desktop

Do you need someone who can hit the ground running? A hired gun who can get
things done? I have over 20 years of experience and have worked with some of
the largest companies in the industry.

Technologies: iOS, Mac OS, Objective C, Swift, Java, MySQL, Oracle, C++, Qt,
Lua, AWS

Domains: Telecom, Machine Learning, Print Media, Oil and Gas, Robotics, AR
Image Processesing, Audio Processessing.

Contact me at: hello@montagetech.com

------
randsp
SEEKING WORK | Spain | Remote

Fullstack engineer with a solid background of 14 years of professional
experience for large companies and willing to start a business as a
freelancer. Currently available for part-time work for now.

Technologies: React/React Native, Redux, Gatsby, NodeJS, Python, C++, Java

Email: juan a.t. acyclic.co

Github: [https://github.com/juanantoniofj/](https://github.com/juanantoniofj/)

------
alixcomet
SEEKING FREELANCER - Teradata developer - Paris (Montrouge)

Hello, I am looking for a teradata developer freelancer for a mission (minimum
: 6 months) in Paris(Montrouge/Châtillon).

Within the Data Lab, attached to the head of the Offer & Pricing feature team,
your mission is to analyze, design and develop application software components
with Teradata / UNIX in compliance with the standards and procedures.

alix@comet.co

Thank you !

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
odomojuli
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning / Data Science, Python / R / Julia, UI/UX,
HTML/CSS, React / Vue, SQL / GraphQL, Node, Adobe, Sketch / Invision / Figma

Resume:
[https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv](https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv)

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Fullstack Machine Learning engineer. Can ship from mockup to production.

------
mmastrac
SEEKING FREELANCER | FullStory | Atlanta or Remote

Looking for iOS and Android experts to assist with building our native mobile
analytics product. Requires a deep understanding of either platform (ie:
swizzing on iOS, dex bytecode on Android), with willingness to drop into
decompilation/debugging as needed.

Flexible with contract hours/length.

Email: matt@fullstory.com

------
oujii
SEEKING WORK

Hello my name is Carl I'm a tech oriented (background in front end
development) facilitator. I help people talk with eachother by leading
processes regarding team culture, innovation, managing conflicts and feedback.
2 years experience of facilitation here in Stockholm/Sweden. Educated at Hyper
Island school.

Remote work works. Open to relocate.

www.unlokk.com

Drop me a mail and I'll tell you more carl.waerner [at] gmail.com

------
mrdependable
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Full-stack Developer

I’m a full-stack developer with over 9 years of experience working on web
applications and e-commerce (Magento, Shopify). My expertise is working with
React and Rails, but I’m also proficient with PHP and Elixir. I've worked
extensively with single page applications.

Happy to talk with you about your project, you can contact me at the email
below.

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Email: david@diweirich.com

------
luovatek
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Helsinki, Finland

Web Application Development | General Coding

I've done all sorts of coding in my past. WebApps, Desktop Apps, even a simple
3d game using BabylonJS. Some formal education on my back too.

Technologies: CoffeeScript, Vue|Babylon|ExpressJS, HTML/CSS, Scala, SQL

Secure website: [https://luovatek.online](https://luovatek.online) Email:
tapio@luovatek.com

------
donretag
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: primarily a Java developer, but I have been paid to write Ruby,
Scala, PHP, Python, etc... Back-end developer with a strong focus on search
and data. Elasticsearch expert: committer, presenter, peer reviewer of the
official guide

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/2wGeVPKw](https://pastebin.com/2wGeVPKw)

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

U.S. based senior engineer with experience in devops tooling and functional
programming. Looking to pick up some part time work. I'm available to help
maintain existing projects or add features to new projects.

Tools:

    
    
        Ansible, Jenkins, Gitlab, Docker, Git
    

Languages:

    
    
        Elixir, Clojure, Go, Python, Javascript, Typescript, Scala
    

Email in profile.

------
chris5745
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA | Remote OK

U.S. patent agent with experience drafting and prosecuting patent applications
pertaining to biotechnology, consumer devices, and electromechanical
inventions. Additional experience independently writing software.

Offering tech writing and consulting, medical writing, and patent application
drafting.

Mention HN for a discount!

Web: www.bitworks.tech Email: contact AT bitworks.tech

------
stefanmedjo
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Cameroon (UTC + 1)

I am a 5 years freelance full-stack web developer.

Technologies: Spring boot, Spring MVC, PHP, Symfony 3, JavaScript, ES6+,
Node.js, Angular 2+, React.js, Redux, d3.js, Webpack,Bootstrap, Firebase,
TypeScript, MySQL

Email : medjostefan@gmail.com

github : [https://github.com/stefmedjo](https://github.com/stefmedjo)

Rate : USD 20 / hr

------
kumarmd
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

In a past life, I had a PhD in engineering (health related). I have 10 years
of experience building web apps, scaling backends, data science, and machine
learning. Resume available on request

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
fimdomeio
SEEKING FREELANCER | Fullstack or Front end, remote, prefered if in Portugal.
Fimdomeio goes from being a 1 person studio to sometimes 3 or 4. Recently the
amount of projects got a little out of hand. We mostly work in php, golang and
vue, and an upcoming project will also probably include a bit of Unity.

email: alexandre ~ @ ~ fimdomeio.com for more info

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
graphics, image processing, GPU programming, and performance optimization.

Technologies: Python, C, C++, CUDA, Vue.js, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
nodemaker
SEEKING WORK | Remote and Part-time only

Location: Cali, Colombia

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies - iOS with Swift / AWS Serverless with Node.js

Resume CV - [https://github.com/sumchattering/Resume/raw/master/resume-
io...](https://github.com/sumchattering/Resume/raw/master/resume-ios.pdf)

Email - nodemaker@gmail.com

------
silkodyssey
SEEKING WORK - Remote Mobile Developer based in the Caribbean (reasonable rate
:)) Skills: Native iOS / Android, React Native. I've worked on projects using
RxJava, Firebase, MVP architecture.

I also have experience with client side development React / VueJS / Redux and
server side development with Node.

email: kelvin.pompey@gmail.com

------
dhxt
SEEKING WORK | Berlin | Remote

Backend / devops engineer with experience in cloud migrations, deployment
pipelines, monitoring and API development. I've worked with both large
enterprises and small to medium sized startups.

You can contact me at [https://hodovi.ch](https://hodovi.ch)

------
hluska
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Regina, Canada

I am one of very few people with roughly equal skills writing code and
English. One of my biggest skills is explaining extremely technical concepts
to less technical people.

I am currently seeking freelance writing work and am available for technical
or marketing writing.

Email - gthluska@gmail.com

------
slashsbin
SEEKING WORK

Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: PHP/Symfony/Laravel/PostgreSQL/MySQL/Redis/Nginx/Docker/Gitlab
CI

Résumé/CV: [https://slashsbin.com/resume/](https://slashsbin.com/resume/)

Email: shokri.md@gmail.com

------
jeffmuc
SEEKING WORK | Small Android and iOS App development | Remote or Munich,
Germany

I want to create some Apps for my portfolio and looking for clients interested
in small Android/iOS/Cross-Platform Apps or Prototypes creation

only new projects with small scope for fix price

~~~
edoceo
How would someone contact you?

------
jonleibowitz
SEEKING WORK

remote preferred -- I'm local to Los Angeles

Resume:

[https://gitlab.jonleibowitz.com/jon/resume/blob/master/resum...](https://gitlab.jonleibowitz.com/jon/resume/blob/master/resume.md)

------
davedx
Netherlands based freelancer SEEKING WORK.

Deep back end and front end knowledge and experience currently working for a
large internationalized ecom platform using .net core and React/Typescript.
Big nodejs fan too. Email: davedx@gmail.com

------
ryangilbert
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE

Looking for a redesign of the public facing FAQ pages for
[https://frequently.io](https://frequently.io)

email me [at] ryangilbert [dot] co

~~~
alekois
Hi,

I’m interested in your project to redesign the FAQ Page. I have 4 years of
experience in UI/UX Design. You can go through my portfolio at
[https://alekoi.com/portfolio.html](https://alekoi.com/portfolio.html) and
more recent work at
[https://alekoi.com/other_p.html](https://alekoi.com/other_p.html)

Looking forward to hearing back.

Thanks Alok Singh skype: alok.singh1911 www.alekoi.com

------
mariogintili
SEEKING WORK

Ruby, Rails, Node, React, Ember, AWS(Beanstalk, Ec2, S3)

Senior/Lead level. I'm based in London. Holla at mariojgintili at gmail

------
siwatanejo
SEEKING FREELANCERS | [still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or
ONSITE(around HK: Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week,
freelancers/full-timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to learn this
technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs or zero
knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 4months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: I wouldn't find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time
while keeping your full-time job. Part-time only works with your own side-
projects, or other additional part-time job (because rest is important).

